# New bow Hunter



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Tyler.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Tyler. Welcome to AT. 
There is alot of great equipment out there. It would be a good idea to go to a archery pro shop for some introduction into shooting and they can help you get set up with your draw lenght, draw weight, as well as the gear that you will need to help you get started.
There are also some good forums here on AT to get some good advice as well.
Archery is a great sport. Have fun with it.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## cj harris (Jun 23, 2012)

Im 17 to its not about what brand is the best yes there's better brands then otheres but its about what fits you the best I shot hoyt with cobra site one pin site scott release I like non exspandable broad heads did some research and they don't always exspand


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## glenn1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Ty;

:dancing: Glad ya made it on!!


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome to AT. If you tell us what area you live in, maybe someone on here that lives nearby could help get you started. It's way better to learn the correct way to shoot BEFORE you learn bad habits.


----------



## holyink (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## holyink (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome =]


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome: to AT.... where do you live..maybe someone could offer to help you..let us know.......:wave::wave::wave:


----------

